# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Fichiers wav typiques pour des sons instrumentaux

## Contact2012

Bonjour;
Est ce que personne peut me conseiller ou je pourrais retrouver des signaux.wav  typiques (violon, piano,...) cd des signaux ayant un pitch bien dtermin.
Merci beaucoup pour l'aide.  ::roll::

----------


## Contact2012

Bonjour;
J'ai trouv ce lien pour des son wav instrumentaux pour le traitmeent de signal :
http://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jos/waveg..._Examples.html
Merci et bonne journe  tous  :;):

----------

